# the male and those females



## raisanbranresinman (Apr 20, 2006)

when i find a amle hsould i kill it? i mean ive heard they do produce thc do sont env thinka obut it too, grab a magnify glass and find asap then burn it!!! my plants are nowehre near eahc other as i scattered them aorund my woods, so germiantion wont be a problem, so yah are males smokeable? and if they are whats there thc actually can somebody give thc levels for these


males

germianted females

hermaphodites

nice sensimilla


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2006)

MJ is pollinated via wind born pollen. Don't kid yourself, males can and will find your fems, as far as a mile away. Shitcan the males, *definately* shitcan any hermies, and grow sensi. That is what it is all about.


----------

